# Swallowing own cum



## Redmist (5 mo ago)

So after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it, I've always been met with an outright no.

The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it. 

I hadn't really thought about it until she mentioned it and I guess I am being a little hypocritical if I wouldn't do it myself so am going to give it a try, not that the idea sounds that appealing.

Have any other couples been in this situation ? any ladies had their husbands do this for them ?


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Hard pass.....NO...!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Redmist said:


> So after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it, I've always been met with an outright no.
> 
> The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it.
> 
> ...


Then she would "consider it? 🤣🤣🤣🤣

You are being given a test. 
The answer is no. The real question is do you do oral on her? How's your sex life in general?


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Redmist said:


> So after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it, I've always been met with an outright no.
> 
> The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it.
> 
> ...


??????? WTF


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> ??????? WTF


It's the "new" male I guess


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> It's the "new" male I guess


Or school is out


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Or school is out


Way out....


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Redmist said:


> So after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it, I've always been met with an outright no.
> 
> The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it.
> 
> ...


It depends on how desperate you are for it...


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

TSAR…that **** ain’t right


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

A one hit wonder post looking for a rise.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> A one hit wonder post looking for a rise.


If we would all stop posting in this thread, it will disappear. 😁


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Seriously though, to all the guys who love and expect bjs on a regular basis, have you ever tasted semen? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it’s in your mouth?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Seriously though, to all the guys who love and expect bjs on a regular basis, have you ever tasted semen? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it’s in your mouth?


No, but I'm ok with that and all the but, but, etc sayings that may follow.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Seriously though, to all the guys who love and expect bjs on a regular basis, have you ever tasted semen? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it’s in your mouth?


Seriously though, to all the women who love and expect oral on a regular basis, have you ever tasted vaginal discharge? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it's in your mouth?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Livvie said:


> Seriously though, to all the women who love and expect oral on a regular basis, have you ever tasted vaginal discharge? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it's in your mouth?


Ewwww. The way you put that has just freaked me out😋


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Seriously though, to all the guys who love and expect bjs on a regular basis, have you ever tasted semen? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it’s in your mouth?


I never asked my wife to swallow... she just did, of her own accord. I guess she didn't find it disgusting...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Livvie said:


> Seriously though, to all the women who love and expect oral on a regular basis, have you ever tasted vaginal discharge? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it's in your mouth?


Ironically, and happily, I can tell you how last night's taste testing went as I was indulging in the very same.
W and I had a great time, my attention to her lady parts was a loud success!! 😉🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Livvie said:


> Seriously though, to all the women who love and expect oral on a regular basis, have you ever tasted vaginal discharge? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it's in your mouth?


Hey, I get you, equality between sexes and all that! 👍👍


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> Seriously though, to all the women who love and expect oral on a regular basis, have you ever tasted vaginal discharge? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it's in your mouth?


This would have been a “touché!” moment IF I was a woman who liked and/or expected to receive oral sex. I don’t. So this doesn’t work on me.

I don’t love receiving oral sex and I don’t expect it ever. However, I have tasted myself and I’ve had my own vagina juices in my mouth. Many times I have had a penis in my mouth immediately after it’s been in my vagina, not wiped off or anything. Ive also kissed guys many times after they have given me oral sex, when my juices are still all over their mouth and face. I don’t like the taste of myself at all.

I would personally never want to put my mouth on or in a labia/vagina in any way. I think most womens genitals are pretty gross and the thought of any vaginal discharge other than my own is vomit inducing. I wouldn’t expect a man to actually want to do it. I don’t get why men want to give oral to women at all.

I don’t really have a problem putting a penis in my mouth but I don’t like the semen at all. I think it tastes absolutely disgusting and it makes me want to vomit. In saying that, when I do give a bj I swallow. I just have to choke it down and pretend like I’m not choking it down and try not to hurl.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I think it tastes absolutely disgusting and it makes me want to vomit. In saying that, when I do give a bj I swallow. I just have to choke it down and pretend like I’m not choking it down and try not to hurl.


I don't think you should do that.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> I never asked my wife to swallow... she just did, on her own accord. I guess she didn't find it disgusting...


Well, many women dislike the taste of semen but they know men like it when they swallow. I don’t think most women _love_ the taste of semen but when they are horny enough or want to please their man enough they may be able to sort of ignore how bad it tastes. I’m sure somebody will chime in here to say “but I actually love the taste, you don’t speak on my behalf Busy Washing My Hair!”

For me I know how bad it tastes but I just don’t want to be known as the girl who is bad at a bj or any sex act. I know a lot of guys like when women swallow. Who wants a girl who runs to the bathroom to spit it out? I dislike sex yet I want to be the best lay a guy has ever had.This was always my mindset with other guys I’ve been with and maybe I was too focused on being the best ever that I can never enjoy it myself. It was even my mindset with my husband in the beginning of the relationship but I guess I lost interest in pleasing him.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> This would have been a “touché!” moment IF I was a woman who liked and/or expected to receive oral sex. I don’t. So this doesn’t work on me.
> 
> I don’t love receiving oral sex and I don’t expect it ever. However, I have tasted myself and I’ve had my own vagina juices in my mouth. Many times I have had a penis in my mouth immediately after it’s been in my vagina, not wiped off or anything. Ive also kissed guys many times after they have given my oral sex, when my juices are still all over their mouth and face. I don’t like the taste of myself at all.
> 
> ...


When I got to the last paragraph all the well sh!t, tell us what you really think thoughts tapered off and nothing but good thoughts of you remained. 

How in the world did THAT happen?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Well, many women dislike the taste of semen but they know men like it when they swallow. I don’t think most women _love_ the taste of semen but when they are horny enough or want to please their man enough they may be able to sort of ignore how bad it tastes. I’m sure somebody will chime in here to say “but I actually love the taste, you don’t speak on my behalf Busy Washing My Hair!”
> 
> For me I know how bad it tastes but I just don’t want to be known as the girl who is bad at a bj or any sex act. I know a lot of guys like when women swallow. Who wants a girl who runs to the bathroom to spit it out? I dislike sex yet I want to be the best lay a guy has ever had.This was always my mindset with other guys I’ve been with and maybe I was too focused on being the best ever that I can never enjoy it myself. It was even my mindset with my husband in the beginning of the relationship but I guess I lost interest in pleasing him.


But in full disclosure, was this 5 or 10 yrs ago, the last time?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Well, many women dislike the taste of semen but they know men like it when they swallow. I don’t think most women _love_ the taste of semen but when they are horny enough or want to please their man enough they may be able to sort of ignore how bad it tastes.


My wife was never a woman to do something she hated just to please me. She would have told me to GFM...  And that would have been fine with me. I'm sure there are lots of women who hate it.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Seriously though, to all the guys who love and expect bjs on a regular basis, have you ever tasted semen? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it’s in your mouth?


This is only how it is TO YOU. There are MANY women who love it and enjoy swallowing and don't find the taste or consistency gross at all.

Most men don't want to force a woman to do something that disgusts her and makes her want to "hurl"...most men want to be with a woman who loves and accepts and is aroused by sex with them and how their bodies respond, semen and all.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> But in full disclosure, was this 5 or 10 yrs ago, the last time?


No, I’ve given my husband blowjobs since then. Actually full bj to finish in my mouth has probably been 2 years. I’ve sucked his penis since then, just as part of regular sex but not to full completion/orgasm in my mouth.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Well, many women dislike the taste of semen but they know men like it when they swallow. I don’t think most women _love_ the taste of semen but when they are horny enough or want to please their man enough they may be able to sort of ignore how bad it tastes. I’m sure somebody will chime in here to say “but I actually love the taste, you don’t speak on my behalf Busy Washing My Hair!”
> 
> For me I know how bad it tastes but I just don’t want to be known as the girl who is bad at a bj or any sex act. I know a lot of guys like when women swallow. Who wants a girl who runs to the bathroom to spit it out? I dislike sex yet I want to be the best lay a guy has ever had.This was always my mindset with other guys I’ve been with and maybe I was too focused on being the best ever that I can never enjoy it myself. It was even my mindset with my husband in the beginning of the relationship but I guess I lost interest in pleasing him.


So you are just deceiving the men you are with and faking your enjoyment of sex and them, so they can believe a lie about you?


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> This is only how it is TO YOU. There are MANY women who love it and enjoy swallowing and don't find the taste or consistency gross at all.
> 
> Most men don't want to force a woman to do something that disgusts her and makes her want to "hurl"...most men want to be with a woman who loves and accepts and is aroused by sex with them and how their bodies respond, semen and all.


Don’t worry, I knew you’d respond with your take.

I didn’t say that there weren’t women out there who enjoyed the taste of semen. Now, there is a difference between “I don’t mind the taste” and “I really like/love the taste!” Sorry but you’ll never convince me that the majority of women really like or love the taste of semen.

There are probably quite a few woman who just don’t mind it, as in it’s not something they’d just put in their mouth from a jar in the fridge but it doesn’t disgust them either. And when they are highly aroused by their partner they are even less likely to find the taste or texture disgusting because that’s how biology works.

There are still many women who find the taste unpleasant.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> So you are just deceiving the men you are with and faking your enjoyment of sex and them, so they can believe a lie about you?


Yeah, I guess so. I never thought of it that way before, honestly. I just want them to want me and I don’t want to be the girl they go back and talk to their buddies about and say I was the worst bj they ever had or the most boring sexual experience they ever had. I rather all of their friends know I gave them the best bj of their life.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> Most men don't want to force a woman to do something that disgusts her and makes her want to "hurl"...most men want to be with a woman who loves and accepts and is aroused by sex with them and how their bodies respond, semen and all.


I know you are correct here. I know that’s what most men want. So I just pretend to be that woman. I pretend to not be disgusted by the taste of semen. I pretend to be aroused by them. I never meant it in a malicious way. I was just trying to give them what they wanted and I knew that I wasn’t that way naturally so I just pretended to enjoy it all.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Don’t worry, I knew you’d respond with your take.
> 
> I didn’t say that there weren’t women out there who enjoyed the taste of semen. Now, there is a difference between “I don’t mind the taste” and “I really like/love the taste!” Sorry but you’ll never convince me that the majority of women really like or love the taste of semen.
> 
> ...


How interesting that when I point out to you that YOUR negative view isn't shared by everyone, you call it my "take". That makes it sound like you are threatened by the fact that other women might really enjoy sexual things with men that you don't...maybe you resent that.

In light of how you repeatedly choose to be inauthentic and deceptive with your sexual partners, just so it will make YOU look good (and is FAKE), I believe you are threatened by a more sexually open and warm woman than you are.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I know you are correct here. I know that’s what most men want. So I just pretend to be that woman. I pretend to not be disgusted by the taste of semen. I pretend to be aroused by them. I never meant it in a malicious way. I was just trying to give them what they wanted and I knew that I wasn’t that way naturally so I just pretended to enjoy it all.


Except you aren't giving them what they really want, because they want a woman who enjoys that for real. I wonder if you like the feeling of power that it gives you to pretend to be a fake fantasy instead of your real self.

You are also setting up false expectations, which will cause you problems in your relationships, if you ever leave your husband and decide to be with other men.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Since all of my years of faking I have actually met men who truly arouse me. Please remember that I’ve been with my husband for over 12 years. So any guys I was with sexually before him were when I was 18-21 years old.

Since then and since being married, I have met men who do make me physically aroused for real. Now I know what it’s supposed to actually feel like. I have met men who I genuinely would want to have sex with and probably be aroused enough to enjoy it and not have to fake it. Just last night I met a guy and I actually fantasized about 1) ripping his clothes off and having sec with him right there in front of everyone and 2) swallowing every last bit of his semen and enjoying it.

The thing is, I’d never experienced that with any of the guys I’d been with before. I had generally not experienced that kind of arousal often back then in my life so I didn’t realize the missing factors (attraction and arousal) during my previous sexual encounters. I was pathetic and just happy a guy was giving me attention and so even if I felt nothing much for him sexually I would usually say “well, he’s good looking enough and he’s paying attention to you so just pretend.”


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Seriously though, to all the guys who love and expect bjs on a regular basis, have you ever tasted semen? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it’s in your mouth?


Perhaps but the reciprocation is worth it. IMHO


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Perhaps but the reciprocation is worth it. IMHO


For me some things are just deal breakers, an aversion to oral (giving and receiving) and all that goes with it is definitely a deal breaker.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

And there it is.

today is the day I stop by TAM and see a thread talking about swallowing cum. 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Redmist said:


> So after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it, I've always been met with an outright no.
> 
> The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it.
> 
> ...


Not married (I'm female) but when dating I was always one to say, OK, I will if you go first. Never had any takers. Funny how people will ask you to do things they themselves would never do.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I know you are correct here. I know that’s what most men want. So I just pretend to be that woman. I pretend to not be disgusted by the taste of semen. I pretend to be aroused by them. I never meant it in a malicious way. I was just trying to give them what they wanted and I knew that I wasn’t that way naturally so I just pretended to enjoy it all.


And I think you are representative of most women.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> And I think you are representative of most women.


I would estimate only 25% of all women. Only the ones with sexual hangups. As BWMH is an example


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> How interesting that when I point out to you that YOUR negative view isn't shared by everyone, you call it my "take". That makes it sound like you are threatened by the fact that other women might really enjoy sexual things with men that you don't...maybe you resent that.
> 
> In light of how you repeatedly choose to be inauthentic and deceptive with your sexual partners, just so it will make YOU look good (and is FAKE), I believe you are threatened by a more sexually open and warm woman than you are.


I didn’t mean the word “take” negatively. You’re reading too much into it. I’m sorry. I just knew you would come in and have a different VIEW.

It’s like you completely glossed over that I acknowledged other women will feel differently. In no way was I saying that all women feel like me. But I guarantee that many do. Many are indifferent to the taste. I think the smallest number is the women who “LOVE” it.

Do I resent that I’ve never had a fulfilling sexual relationship? That I was stupid enough to marry a guy who I have no sexual attraction to and have resorted now to masturbating to porn every day and fantasizing about a man who really does it for me? Yes and yes. I’m working on my plan for a legal separation right now. We have to be separated for 1 year before a divorce can be granted. Last night after encountering a man who actually gave me a genuine feeling of arousal between my legs I decided enough was enough and I had to do something. Maybe I’ll discover that I love the taste of semen once I find the right guy.

Yeah I probably am threatened by a more sexual and warm woman because I know that’s what a lot of guys want. I think I could be that woman for the right guy, just haven’t found him yet. Then again, I’ve never looked as an adult woman. All my experience is 18-21 years old. I had no clue what I wanted it needed in a man both as a partner in life and sexually for me to find him attractive and to be aroused by him. NO IDEA. Now I think I have a pretty good idea what I want as an adult woman. I’ve been thinking about it for months. Just the thought of a guy with the qualities I’m looking for does get me physically aroused so I know it can happen to me and I think I can genuinely enjoy sex.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

Redmist said:


> So after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it, I've always been met with an outright no.
> 
> The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it.
> 
> ...


As comedian Ron White once famously said:”I have the answer to humanity’s ills: turn chocolate into a weight loss supplement and give men the ability to ejaculate chocolate.” Prove him wrong.

As for your wife’s suggestion, methinks that if you were to follow through with it you’d end up Peter North-ing your face and your wife filing for divorce next.

Females would take daily baths in Holy Water if they were made aware of a man’s sexual fantasies.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> Except you aren't giving them what they really want, because they want a woman who enjoys that for real. I wonder if you like the feeling of power that it gives you to pretend to be a fake fantasy instead of your real self.
> 
> You are also setting up false expectations, which will cause you problems in your relationships, if you ever leave your husband and decide to be with other men.


I’m not currently doing any of this, so let’s keep that in mind. I’m not putting on an act with my husband. He knows my opinions on sex by now. He knows my desire was not authentic.

But back when I was with different men, again, when I was 18-21 years old, yes I think I liked the sense of power that it made me feel.

I’m never going to fake sexual attraction, desire, arousal, or enjoyment ever again. I am holding out for a guy who gives me a zing between my legs, who I want to bang every single day, who makes me forget how much I hate the taste of semen. It’s that or absolutely nothing for me. I truly want to feel that. The sexual attraction isn’t the only important factor. I’ve come up with a list of wants and needs in a future partner, things that will also definitely add to my attraction to a guy even though they aren’t even physical traits.

I have no interest in being in a miserable relationship where I’m not attracted to the guy and have to fake sexual enjoyment.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> Seriously though, to all the women who love and expect oral on a regular basis, have you ever tasted vaginal discharge? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it's in your mouth?


You’re crazy if you don’t (give it to her on a regular basis). Then again, I love cunnilingus. I could lay there eating puss for hours on end. I love the way it looks, tastes and squeezes my tongue when climaxing.

Only drawback are the lip blisters from the acidity.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> I would estimate only 25% of all women. Only the ones with sexual hangups. As BWMH is an example


I don’t think I actually have sexual hang ups. I’ve been researching about my issues and trying to figure out what’s wrong with me well before I joined TAM.

I have never been with a man that I was sexually attracted to, that could really arouse me. Ok, maybe I am not as quick to arouse as some other women. Maybe I am more particular about what does it for me. But if you’ve only ever swallowed the semen of men you aren’t aroused by or extremely sexually attracted to, then doesn’t it make sense it’s probably taste gross to you?

It’s only been recently as I’ve been trying to figure out what I actually want/need in a man that I’ve started to be able to become very aroused. Within the last 2 weeks as I’ve started to really think about what I want in life and trying to pull the trigger in divorce, I’ve been making an actual list of what my ideal man would be like. I realized I’ve never been with a man that is like my ideal. I know I probably won’t find everything in one package but if I can even get 75% of the list checked off then it’ll be totally different than what I have now. Just making the list of qualities and thinking about this imaginary guy and that it really could be possible for me if I just leave my husband…well, I’ve been having overwhelming sexual thoughts and urges daily. I’ve even been so desperate to be with a real man who turns me on that I’ve considered finding a good looking guy who gives me that tingle between my legs and just doing it with him one time, just to see if I love it. I won’t actually cheat but that’s how horny I am over the thought of a man that could be out there waiting for me, who I can love and respect and admire and see as the father of my children. I don’t know what that feels like at all. For the first time in my life I am masturbating not because I prefer that over actual partnered sex but because it’s the only option I have right now. For the first time in my life I’m masturbating and legitimately wishing I was with an actual man instead.

I used to think it was just me. I just wasn’t into sex. I was weird. Sex didn’t matter to me. I wouldn’t say sex itself is my top priority, but true love and sexual attraction and chemistry now ARE very important to me. I realized that’s what’s always been missing. So it was just me all along, but not a lack of ability to get aroused or enjoy sex. It was my inability to realize what I wanted, to pick the wrong men, to not hold out for a man who made me feel something but to instead cling to the first nice guy that seemed to want me. Because I’d never felt intense sexual attraction before being with my husband I didn’t realize that the lack of chemistry was a red flag. I would just constantly remind myself of his “good” qualities even though I knew I wasn’t sexually attracted. I thought “ok, that love and wanna rip your clothes off feeling just isn’t real, accept that this is a good guy with these nice qualities and he’s actually interested in you and this is good enough.” And then he basically became the only person I had so I’ve been clinging to him for all these years, even though he’s not really that great and he upsets me and he makes me cry most days. I don’t blame anyone but myself for that.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I’m not currently doing any of this, so let’s keep that in mind. I’m not putting on an act with my husband. He knows my opinions on sex by now. He knows my desire was not authentic.
> 
> But back when I was with different men, again, when I was 18-21 years old, yes I think I liked the sense of power that it made me feel.
> 
> ...


It sounds like some things are on the road to getting better for you, that's great!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> For me some things are just deal breakers, an aversion to oral (giving and receiving) and all that goes with it is definitely a deal breaker.


I never thought about it that way, but I guess it would be for me too. I've only had one long term relationship where that didn't happen really without any discussion, like it was just part of it. But in that one there was also no sex until the very end of it, so perhaps that's another reason it's good I dodged that bullet. 😉


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sometimes I'll go down on her for a second orgasm after PiV, so yes. Sometimes she'll finish me with a blow job after PiV, and sometimes she'll kiss me after that. It seems normal to me and to most of the women I've been with.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I would estimate only 25% of all women. Only the ones with sexual hangups. As BWMH is an example


I think you grossly underestimate how many women are acting. I've never known one who enjoyed it and I've known some pretty sexually forward women.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think you grossly underestimate how many women are acting. I've never known one who enjoyed it and I've known some pretty sexually forward women.


I can say yes, some women do, from some gfs prior to M of course.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think you grossly underestimate how many women are acting. I've never known one who enjoyed it and I've known some pretty sexually forward women.


You may need to expand your circle of friends then.

Being a single man who does date a lot and seeing how the women I do sleep with know that I am not looking for anything serious it would stand to reason that they do things not because they are "acting" but because they enjoy it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> You may need to expand your circle of friends then.
> 
> Being a single man who does date a lot and seeing how the women I do sleep with know that I am not looking for anything serious it would stand to reason that they do things not because they are "acting" but because they enjoy it.


They are acting and they are doing it because they know what's expected and want your approval. It's not a fun thing to do.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I can say yes, some women do, from some gfs prior to M of course.


They are acting.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They are acting.


That was the obvious response from you, was waiting for it. Whatever I say you'll want to not believe but ok, no worries. 

No, not a chance.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They are acting and they are doing it because they know what's expected and want your approval. It's not a fun thing to do.


Amazing that you have the ability to speak for all women. Repression is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They are acting and they are doing it because they know what's expected and want your approval. It's not a fun thing to do.


Sh!t, you must be omniscient. But I doubt it really.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

The posts on here become more unbelievable every day.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Amazing that you have the ability to speak for all women. Repression is a hell of a drug.


You know I get a real big kick out of it anytime someone calls me a prude or repressed just because I'm honest and telling you things you don't want to hear. You won't find a single person in my entire history of personal real life who even remotely thinks I'm repressed or a prude. 

But whatever makes you be able to sleep through the night.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That was the obvious response from you, was waiting for it. Whatever I say you'll want to not believe but ok, no worries.
> 
> No, not a chance.


Women are who know.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They are acting.


Maybe they like it because they know you like it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Maybe they like it because they know you like it.


They pretend to like it because they know you like it. 

Of course there are people who have a fetish for fluids, and I never met a woman like that, but they're out there. I would imagine they literally don't care whose fluids.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You know I get a real big kick out of it anytime someone calls me a prude or repressed just because I'm honest and telling you things you don't want to hear. You won't find a single person in my entire history of personal real life who even remotely thinks I'm repressed or a prude.
> 
> But whatever makes you be able to sleep through the night.


Projecting your thoughts and beliefs on every other women in an attempt to solidify your stance is a trademark of repression. You are, of course, allowed to have your own likes and dislikes and I respect them. But for you to make such a broad statement as ALL WOMEN are just "acting" as though they like swallowing because it's "expected" or for "approval" is just ridiculous and lessens your argument. Yes, there are women out there who don't enjoy it but I would say it only 1 in 4.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Projecting your thoughts and beliefs on every other women in an attempt to solidify your stance is a trademark of repression. You are, of course, allowed to have your own likes and dislikes and I respect them. But for you to make such a broad statement as ALL WOMEN are just "acting" as though they like swallowing because it's "expected" or for "approval" is just ridiculous and lessens your argument. Yes, there are women out there who don't enjoy it but I would say it only 1 in 4.


You're living in a dream world.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

13 Women Describe What Their Boyfriend’s Semen Tastes Like


“Do you remember that taste you had when you chewed on a balloon as a kid?”




thoughtcatalog.com





Does any of this sound appealing to anyone?


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Here’s another:









Here’s What Semen Tastes Like, According to 11 Women Who Have Tried It


“Old pennies.”




www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They pretend to like it because they know you like it.
> 
> Of course there are people who have a fetish for fluids, and I never met a woman like that, but they're out there. I would imagine they literally don't care whose fluids.


I don't think it's pretending. It turns them on because it turns you on. What is that? Responsive desire or something?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

"Old pennies." 😂 😂 😂


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> "Old pennies." 😂 😂 😂


That mean she knows what old pennies taste like... A little concerning.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They pretend to like it because they know you like it.
> 
> Of course there are people who have a fetish for fluids, and I never met a woman like that, but they're out there. I would imagine they literally don't care whose fluids.


And here you have lessened your position even more by insinuating that any woman who does like to swallow must be a "wh*re".


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> And here you have lessened your position even more by insinuating that any woman who does like to swallow must be a "wh*re".


Does gargling make it less who*rish lol


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Does gargling make it less who*rish lol


Guess that would depend on who is doing the gargling! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They pretend to like it because they know you like it.
> 
> Of course there are people who have a fetish for fluids, and I never met a woman like that, but they're out there. I would imagine they literally don't care whose fluids.


I read an article not too long ago that said that men and women generally have an aversion to bodily fluids of others. However, after a couple fall in love with each other, the aversion disappears. The effect is biological, not mental. Is it true? I don't know. Probably not if it was in _Psychology Today_. If it is, though, and if you find your partner's fluids disgusting, you might have to ask yourself whether the psychological commitment (love) is really there. 

As I read @Busy Washing My Hair's posts, I wonder if she is in the predicament this article discussed.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

I’m questioning my life choices that I clicked on this thread. 

There are things that can be done to make the consistency thinner and the taste more palatable. Why am I adding to this discussion??? No idea. Carry on. 🤣


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I don't think it's pretending. It turns then on because it turns you on. What is that? Responsive desire of something?
> [/QUOTE





Numb26 said:


> And here you have lessened your position even more by insinuating that any woman who does like to swallow must be a "wh*re".


I think it's pretty widespread knowledge of that actual prostitutes hate BJ's.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

QuietRiot said:


> I’m questioning my life choices that I clicked on this thread.
> 
> There are things that can be done to make the consistency thinner and the taste more palatable. Why am I adding to this discussion??? No idea. Carry on. 🤣


I bet if you added to a burger, no one would notice.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> well, I’ve been having overwhelming sexual thoughts and urges daily. I’ve even been so desperate to be with a real man who turns me on that I’ve considered finding a good looking guy who gives me that tingle between my legs and just doing it with him one time, just to see if I love it.


It is unfortunate that @ccpowerslave is married. I'm confident one night with him would completely turn your world around!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Sfort said:


> I read an article not too long ago that said that men and women generally have an aversion to bodily fluids of others. However, after a couple fall in love with each other, the aversion disappears. The effect is biological, not mental. Is it true? I don't know. Probably not if it was in _Psychology Today_. If it is, though, and if you find your partner's fluids disgusting, you might have to ask yourself whether the psychological commitment (love) is really there.
> 
> As I read @Busy Washing My Hair's posts, I wonder if she is in the predicament this article discussed.


So are you saying I've never been in love, then? I know you don't mean that.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> I’m questioning my life choices that I clicked on this thread.
> 
> There are things that can be done to make the consistency thinner and the taste more palatable. Why am I adding to this discussion??? No idea. Carry on. 🤣


Celery and Pineapple juice


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> There are things that can be done to make the consistency thinner


I have questions


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think it's pretty widespread knowledge of that actual prostitutes hate BJ's.


So now you are saying that women who like to give BJs and swallow are worse then prostitutes? Wow.....


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> So now you are saying that women who like to give BJs and swallow are worse then prostitutes? Wow.....


Well so far I think that's you saying all those things since I never brought that up. You're really on a roll. A downhill roll but a roll nonetheless.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> So are you saying I've never been in love, then? I know you don't mean that.


No, I don't mean that. I have never met you and have no clue what your life has been like. Only you can answer that question. Plus, go back and read my post again. I was referring to an article I read. Those observations were not mine. I'm just a messenger.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Celery and Pineapple juice


The Reddit meme is pineapple juice. I only drink that in a pina colada. I do eat a lot of celery though…. 🤔


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> The Reddit meme is pineapple juice. I only drink that in a pina colada. I do eat a lot of celery though…. 🤔


Both are part of my daily diet. 😉


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Ok so some women LOVE giving blowjobs and they get very aroused by them. Some don’t really enjoy it all that much but they do it because their partners love it. Some women hate giving them but they’ll do it to please their partners. Some women hate doing it and refuse.


Sfort said:


> I read an article not too long ago that said that men and women generally have an aversion to bodily fluids of others. However, after a couple fall in love with each other, the aversion disappears. The effect is biological, not mental. Is it true? I don't know. Probably not if it was in _Psychology Today_. If it is, though, and if you find your partner's fluids disgusting, you might have to ask yourself whether the psychological commitment (love) is really there.
> 
> As I read @Busy Washing My Hair's posts, I wonder if she is in the predicament this article discussed.


I’ve read the same study! I believe it to be true. It makes complete sense. Oh the studies I’ve read about sex and attraction over the past 6 months as I’ve tried to figure out my “sex is gross” feelings! 

Yes, I’ve finally come to realize/admit that this is the situation I am in and while I cannot guarantee that I’ll ever love actual sex, I really believe that o could with a guy I actually was in love with and felt extreme sexual attraction to. I know I can get highly aroused by some men, just takes a particular kind to really make me feel something.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Sfort said:


> No, I don't mean that. I have never met you and have no clue what your life has been like. Only you can answer that question. Plus, go back and read my post again. I was referring to an article I read. Those observations were not mine. I'm just a messenger.


And as with most things, it simply doesn't apply to all people. 

My gosh we've seen so many people on here who are married and complaining that their husband wants BJ's all the time. We've seen lots and lots of women just almost stopped having sex because they're not enjoying it anymore who simply aren't willing to do what they once did when they were young and eager to please.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Both are part of my daily diet. 😉


Haha.

I mean I don’t think all the celery and pineapple juice in the world are going to fix the texture issues some people have with it. I haven’t quite figured it out as it seems to vary and I’m not sure why.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have questions


Ya know. I was about to write out a dissertation on my research… but I’ll just see what your questions are, or if any of the males have some tidbits. (Also dont want to be the said wh*re of the convo.)


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Redmist said:


> So after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it, I've always been met with an outright no.
> 
> The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it.
> 
> ...


Ask her if she is willing to eat a vag that smells like a sardine can just as a point of argument. But I'll digress, because I don't blame her for not wanting to swallow.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Sfort said:


> It is unfortunate that @ccpowerslave is married. I'm confident one night with him would completely turn your world around!


Yeah, cuz he’d also probably cook me dinner too (if I was good enough in the sack, maybe).

But really, not to be creepy, he has a lot of the qualities that I’ve realized I want in a man. I feel very creepy saying that. I don’t even know a lot about him, BUT based on certain things I do know, we a lot of those things are traits that appear on my “ideal” man list.

So now I’m super embarrassed. I don’t have a crush on you, ccpowerslave. It’s just after talking to some people on TAM I realized “oh, there are guys out there that are A LOT different than my husband.”

He will now avoid me entirely in every thread 😂


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> My gosh we've seen so many people on here who are married and complaining that their husband wants BJ's all the time. We've seen lots and lots of women just almost stopped having sex because they're not enjoying it anymore who simply aren't willing to do what they once did when they were young and eager to please.


I usually prefer PIV 8/10 times or so but variety is nice. When my wife wasn’t interested in having sex she hated BJs and now she does them without me asking.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Yes, I’ve finally come to realize/admit that this is the situation I am in and while I cannot guarantee that I’ll ever love actual sex, I really believe that o could with a guy I actually was in love with and felt extreme sexual attraction to. I know I can get highly aroused by some men, just takes a particular kind to really make me feel something.


This makes me very happy that you endured the onslaught of posts that new members get and stuck around. Part of me thinks you're going to one day solve this problem, even without @ccpowerslave.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> Ya know. I was about to write out a dissertation on my research… but I’ll just see what your questions are, or if any of the males have some tidbits. (Also dont want to be the said wh*re of the convo.)


I knew you could change the taste, but the consistency? I apologize ahead of time for the TMI. The consistency seems to depend on hydration levels, but that is a hypothesis, I have no actual defined research to support that assumption. How does one change the consistency?

I tried to come up with a joke about whores, but am hesitant because it's difficult to convey tone in a post and I do not want to imply in any way that anyone here is a *****.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Haha.
> 
> I mean I don’t think all the celery and pineapple juice in the world are going to fix the texture issues some people have with it. I haven’t quite figured it out as it seems to vary and I’m not sure why.


True. They just help with taste. As far as consistency, I am thinking that frequency of ejaculation has a lot to do with it. The longer between orgasms the thicker it will be. I may be wrong though.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I knew you could change the taste, but the consistency? I apologize ahead of time for the TMI. The consistency seems to depend on hydration levels, but that is a hypothesis, I have no actual defined research to support that assumption. How does one change the consistency?


I have no idea, it’s still a mystery to me.

Even like the volume or how fast it comes out seems to be semi random at least for me.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Sfort said:


> This makes me very happy that you endured the onslaught of posts that new members get and stuck around. Part of me thinks you're going to one day solve this problem, even without @ccpowerslave.


Well, I finally realize what I want in a man and that I was with the wrong kind of guys before and currently. Now it’s a matter of finally pulling the trigger on divorce and then losing 25 lbs and climbing out of the massive dark hole of depression I’ve been in for 2 years so that a man might even find my slightly appealing. I have a lot of work to do on myself. But at the same time it makes me happy and excited.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> But really, not to be creepy, he has a lot of the qualities that I’ve realized I want in a man. I feel very creepy saying that. I don’t even know a lot about him, BUT based on certain things I do know, we a lot of those things are traits that appear on my “ideal” man list.


TAM is the place to be creepy. We're here because we have questions, and there are things, particularly about the opposite sex, that we want to know but can't find the right answers elsewhere. Or something like that. 

[My mentions of @ccpowerslave are in fun. I have read his posts. It's obvious that he's the perfect man! <KIDDING!!!!>]


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I knew you could change the taste, but the consistency? I apologize ahead of time for the TMI. The consistency seems to depend on hydration levels, but that is a hypothesis, I have no actual defined research to support that assumption. How does one change the consistency?


I stay hydrated because of my weight loss, work and lifting and the consistency doesn't stay the same so I think that hypothesis can get thrown out.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I knew you could change the taste, but the consistency? I apologize ahead of time for the TMI. The consistency seems to depend on hydration levels, but that is a hypothesis, I have no actual defined research to support that assumption. How does one change the consistency?


Lots of liquids and never give one unless he’s had an O face within the last day. Less volume and… stick. All men are different, but I’d say 6 to 8 hours later is a good window to try out.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Well, I finally realize what I want in a man and that I was with the wrong kind of guys before and currently. Now it’s a matter of finally pulling the trigger on divorce and then losing 25 lbs and climbing out of the massive dark hole of depression I’ve been in for 2 years so that a man might even find my slightly appealing. I have a lot of work to do on myself. But at the same time it makes me happy and excited.


There are a lot of people here who can help you with the weight loss.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I stay hydrated because of my weight loss, work and lifting and the consistency doesn't stay the same so I think that hypothesis can get thrown out.


Sir, you obviously can’t test my hypothesis… I know you are for a fact heterosexual after all. There’s a mouth feel that you simply can’t appreciate the subtleties of. 🤣


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

One thing I did notice is that the more aroused I am I can pull an amazing performance (for me) out of thin air. 

So let’s say have sex in the shower in the morning (like today) unfortunately I didn’t visually see how much there was because it went where I couldn’t see it. Then later tonight I’d expect to not have an impressive amount. Sometimes though if it’s freaky I can surprise myself. I noticed the hotel room has big lampshades on the lamps by the beds and I’m kind of interested in seeing if I can dislodge one or both.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> One thing I did notice is that the more aroused I am I can pull an amazing performance (for me) out of thin air.
> 
> So let’s say have sex in the shower in the morning (like today) unfortunately I didn’t visually see how much there was because it went where I couldn’t see it. Then later tonight I’d expect to not have an impressive amount. Sometimes though if it’s freaky I can surprise myself. I noticed the hotel room has big lampshades on the lamps by the beds and I’m kind of interested in seeing if I can dislodge one or both.


Little known fact, @ccpowerslave nickname is "The Blizzard"


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Now it’s a matter of finally pulling the trigger on divorce and then losing 25 lbs


Obviously we don't know what you look like, but don't fall into the trap of thinking you have to lose 25 pounds to get on with your life. Not every man has to have a bone-thin mate. Some boob men (different from men who are boobs) would rather have the boobs than the weight loss. I saw a picture of a woman yesterday who was probably 25 pounds overweight. I have no idea who she is, but she wears it well. If any man conditions a relationship with her on her losing weight, he's not the right man for her.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Little known fact, @ccpowerslave nickname is "The Blizzard"


That happened to me a couple weeks ago and it was really thin, like way thinner than normal. I can’t explain it.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> Lots of liquids and never give one unless he’s had an O face within the last day. Less volume and… stick. All men are different, but I’d say 6 to 8 hours later is a good window to try out.


Interesting, thank you. 


QuietRiot said:


> There’s a mouth feel that you simply can’t appreciate the subtleties of.


PREACH


Numb26 said:


> There are a lot of people here who can help you with the weight loss.


This wasn't for me but when I get back from my trip I'm going to circle back with you on some stuff if you don't mind.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Does anyone have the ljnk to that study about bodily fluid aversions? That would make total sense in my marriage.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Sfort said:


> Obviously we don't know what you look like, but don't fall into the trap of thinking you have to lose 25 pounds to get on with your life.


Agreed with this. I need to lose 25 pounds too, but instead I am going to go out partying all day. It’s ok the weight will be with me for when I get home and I’ll lose it then… (lol)


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Sfort said:


> Obviously we don't know what you look like, but don't fall into the trap of thinking you have to lose 25 pounds to get on with your life. Not every man has to have a bone-thin mate. Some boob men (different from men who are boobs) would rather have the boobs than the weight loss. I saw a picture of a woman yesterday who was probably 25 pounds overweight. I have no idea who she is, but she wears it well. If any man conditions a relationship with her on her losing weight, he's not the right man for her.


I need to lose the weight. I gained 25 lbs in the last 1-2 years. I’m 5’3 and went from being 120-125 to 150. It doesn’t look good on me. I used to have nice smooth legs and now my thighs have cellulite. I used to have a nice figure and I do have boobs and love them. I am not happy with myself and how I look right now. I think I can be attractive but I’ve stopped caring about myself. I never style my hair, have worn makeup maybe 5 times in the last few years, just wear like leggings and a sweatshirt to the store and try to blend into the wall and have nobody see me when I go out. I used to love getting my hair done, wearing tasteful makeup (not trying to trick somebody into thinking I look completely different), doing my nails. It just made me feel good about myself.

So my confidence is in the crapper at the moment and that is never attractive, except to predatory bad men. The kind of man I want, very good looking and very high quality in non-physical ways, is not going to want to be with somebody who is out of shape and hates herself.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> This would have been a “touché!” moment IF I was a woman who liked and/or expected to receive oral sex. I don’t. So this doesn’t work on me.
> 
> I don’t love receiving oral sex and I don’t expect it ever. However, I have tasted myself and I’ve had my own vagina juices in my mouth. Many times I have had a penis in my mouth immediately after it’s been in my vagina, not wiped off or anything. Ive also kissed guys many times after they have given me oral sex, when my juices are still all over their mouth and face. I don’t like the taste of myself at all.
> 
> ...


But to be fair, don't you hate anything and everything sexual? All your posts about sex are very negative, and I for one, feel sorry for your husband. I'm assuming you have one if you are on this site.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> That happened to me a couple weeks ago and it was really thin, like way thinner than normal. I can’t explain it.


I think it’s possibly even temperature, hormones and maybe even the pheromones your lady is emitting. I think bodies are designed to make it “stick” when it needs to and more loose and fluid when it happens with more frequency or possibly later in the woman’s cycle when the swimmers need to make it there more speedy?

Im on sabbatical from all said research or I’d be inclined to do some comparisons on other things like temperature, sleep quality etc. you know, for scientific purposes.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I wonder if vasectomies have any affect on texture, etc...


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I wonder if vasectomies have any affect on texture, etc...


That I can say… no. I didn’t notice any.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> That I can say… no. I didn’t notice any.


Nor have I, but my research is... wait for it... spotty.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> But to be fair, don't you hate anything and everything sexual? All your posts about sex are very negative, and I for one, feel sorry for your husband. I'm assuming you have one if you are on this site.


I won’t try to deny that most of my posts related to sex have been negative. I developed an intense aversion to sex over the years and played many mind games with myself about it. I’ve never had sex with a guy who made me feel aroused. So I don’t really have positive sexual experiences to draw from. Then I started to develop this idea that sex was gross and embarrassing. That people who were so driven by sex were just dumb animals making fools of themselves. I still feel that way on occasion. However I’ve started to realize that when I do feel a strong attraction to a man I start fantasizing about all sorts of sex acts with him and while I laugh and think ok I’m being just another dumb human driven by her biological urges I don’t even mind because the arousal feels so good. I don’t think I really hate sex. I convinced myself that I hated sex and that it was gross because it was a way to avoid facing the actual problem, the actual problem being that I’ve screwed up royally and made many bad decisions and will have to get a divorce if I ever want a chance at happiness and fulfillment. I just hate change and I’m scared of divorce.

Many (not all) of my sexual encounters have been gross to me because I was with men I wasn’t attracted to. I have enjoyed sex before though, on multiple occasions. Not mind blowing “this is the greatest thing ever” sex, but I have actually enjoyed sex and had fun during it sometimes with some of the men I was with. It’s just been a long time since that happened.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

QuietRiot said:


> I think it’s possibly even temperature, hormones and maybe even the pheromones your lady is emitting. I think bodies are designed to make it “stick” when it needs to and more loose and fluid when it happens with more frequency or possibly later in the woman’s cycle when the swimmers need to make it there more speedy?
> 
> Im on sabbatical from all said research or I’d be inclined to do some comparisons on other things like temperature, sleep quality etc. you know, for scientific purposes.


Interesting, I have been paying attention more because lately have been doing “porn style” stuff at her request so have had a fair chance to get a look at what I’m outputting for the last few months.

I was really physically broken and dehydrated a couple days ago but did not get a chance to see if that affected things. If I’m stupid and decide to try and race the half marathon in November that will give me another chance.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I won’t try to deny that most of my posts related to sex have been negative. I developed an intense aversion to sex over the years and played many mind games with myself about it. I’ve never had sex with a guy who made me feel aroused. So I don’t really have positive sexual experiences to draw from. Then I started to develop this idea that sex was gross and embarrassing. That people who were so driven by sex were just dumb animals making fools of themselves. I still feel that way on occasion. However I’ve started to realize that when I do feel a strong attraction to a man I start fantasizing about all sorts of sex acts with him and while I laugh and think ok I’m being just another dumb human driven by her biological urges I don’t even mind because the arousal feels so good. I don’t think I really hate sex. I convinced myself that I hated sex and that it was gross because it was a way to avoid facing the actual problem, the actual problem being that I’ve screwed up royally and made many bad decisions and will have to get a divorce if I ever want a chance at happiness and fulfillment. I just hate change and I’m scared of divorce.
> 
> Many (not all) of my sexual encounters have been gross to me because I was with men I wasn’t attracted to. I have enjoyed sex before though, on multiple occasions. Not mind blowing “this is the greatest thing ever” sex, but I have actually enjoyed sex and had fun during it sometimes with some of the men I was with. It’s just been a long time since that happened.


Did you already say why you have sex with people you aren’t attracted to? That’s kind of strange. I don’t like beets, I’m not going to be surprised when I’m grossed out by eating them. Same kind of thing.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> I think it’s possibly even temperature, hormones and maybe even the pheromones your lady is emitting. I think bodies are designed to make it “stick” when it needs to and more loose and fluid when it happens with more frequency or possibly later in the woman’s cycle when the swimmers need to make it there more speedy?
> 
> Im on sabbatical from all said research or I’d be inclined to do some comparisons on other things like temperature, sleep quality etc. you know, for scientific purposes.


Here is some research for your study. In addition to frequency having an effect on consistency, I also notice that I have a seasonal change. Less in summer, more in winter.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Less in summer, more in winter.


So many jokes. I seriously have the sense of humor of a 12 year old boy.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> Interesting, I have been paying attention more because lately have been doing “porn style” stuff at her request so have had a fair chance to get a look at what I’m outputting for the last few months.
> 
> I was really physically broken and dehydrated a couple days ago but did not get a chance to see if that affected things. If I’m stupid and decide to try and race the half marathon in November that will give me another chance.


Well, something that sticks to the wall and dries there feels more voluminous than twice the amount but runny. I was more concerned about the viscosity which I think is what many women have the issue with…


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Here is some research for your study. In addition to frequency having an effect on consistency, I also notice that I have a seasonal change. Less in summer, more in winter.


That’s probably because your awesome body wants to save the most chances for a baby more likely to survive in warmer weather than colder??? I’ll bet there is something to that, carried over from the cave man days. Wouldn’t be surprised!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

QuietRiot said:


> Well, something that sticks to the wall and dries there feels more voluminous than twice the amount but runny. I was more concerned about the viscosity which I think is what many women have the issue with…


Yeah, I know my wife does although she is way less adverse to it than she used to be. For example if she gave me a hand job or something she wants it to pop off and shoot all over the place (aimed away from herself of course). I think she really feels a sense of accomplishment.

As for the OP’s dilemma, I think it’s a straight up trap.

If she was ever going to go to completion and do it she’d have done it out of desire not you asking repeatedly.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Sfort said:


> I read an article not too long ago that said that men and women generally have an aversion to bodily fluids of others. However, after a couple fall in love with each other, the aversion disappears. The effect is biological, not mental. Is it true? I don't know. Probably not if it was in _Psychology Today_. If it is, though, and if you find your partner's fluids disgusting, you might have to ask yourself whether the psychological commitment (love) is really there.
> 
> As I read @Busy Washing My Hair's posts, I wonder if she is in the predicament this article discussed.


Do you have a link to that article?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> That’s probably because your awesome body wants to save the most chances for a baby more likely to survive in warmer weather than colder??? I’ll bet there is something to that, carried over from the cave man days. Wouldn’t be surprised!


That raises another question. I've had a vasectomy, does that have an effect?


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

QuietRiot said:


> Did you already say why you have sex with people you aren’t attracted to? That’s kind of strange. I don’t like beets, I’m not going to be surprised when I’m grossed out by eating them. Same kind of thing.


I’ve been trying to figure myself out for at least the past six months. It’s not as if I’m having sex with multiple people that I’m not attracted to in the present time. I’ve been with my husband for over 12 years so all of the other men who I was with sexually occurred when I was between the ages of 18 to 21. I am not the same person that I was back then. Now I cannot imagine having sex with men that I am not attracted to. It’s why I don’t really have sex with my husband anymore. I’ve never been attracted to my husband but I spent years trying to convince myself that I was. I’m finally able to admit it. 

I think when I was younger I was just happy that these guys were interested in having sex with me. I thought I really liked them. I mean some of them maybe got me a little excited but I never had that urge to just rip somebody’s clothes off because I wanted them so badly. I really did like one of the guys that I was with and I felt like I was falling in love with him but even then I didn’t have a super strong physical attraction or chemistry with. I did gladly have sex with him because I really did like him and those were some of my better sexual experiences, but still I was left wondering what the big deal was about sex.

It wasn’t until after I was married that I would occasionally meet a man who instantly made me feel physically aroused and that didn’t really happen to me often when I was 18 to 21 years old so at the time I guess part of the issue was that I just didn’t know what I was missing. I didn’t realize that this feeling wasn’t there because it was never something I had felt strongly before.

Now I know what that strong arousal feels like and I will know if it is missing when I meet a guy and as a result that guy will not be an option for me at all.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Seriously though, to all the women who love and expect oral on a regular basis, have you ever tasted vaginal discharge? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it's in your mouth?


Ask most women, they'll tell you that because of the special things they consume, they taste like a concoction of virgin pure spring water and cotton candy and their farts smell like potpourri.... 😂 

..


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> That raises another question. I've had a vasectomy, does that have an effect?


I have done scientific research on both and noticed no difference. But that doesn’t mean it’s the same for everyone…


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> That raises another question. I've had a vasectomy, does that have an effect?


Has an effect on how aroused I can get by you 😂 Not that you care.

My big thing now is being impregnated. It’s mainly what I fantasize about when I’m dreaming of my ideal guy who actually turns me on. If I meet the perfect guy who ticks all of my boxes but I find out he’s had a vasectomy that he won’t reverse or is sterile then I’ll have to drop him immediately. Even prior to that there was always something about a guy who couldn’t get me pregnant that was just not as appealing. Maybe I secretly having a breeding kink.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

hamadryad said:


> Ask most women, they'll tell you that because of the special things they consume, they taste like a concoction of virgin pure spring water and cotton candy and their farts smell like potpourri.... 😂
> 
> ..


Also of note, if you’re frequently having regular PIV some of that vaginal discharge contains… wait for it…

your own mess!

It hasn’t bothered me.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I’ve never had sex with a guy who made me feel aroused.


Then why did you have sex with them? This question is important for other discussions on TAM. Your reasoning may be helpful to people whose wives have affairs. It's just a thought.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I’ve been trying to figure myself out for at least the past six months. It’s not as if I’m having sex with multiple people that I’m not attracted to in the present time. I’ve been with my husband for over 12 years so all of the other men who I was with sexually occurred when I was between the ages of 18 to 21. I am not the same person that I was back then. Now I cannot imagine having sex with men that I am not attracted to. It’s why I don’t really have sex with my husband anymore. I’ve never been attracted to my husband but I spent years trying to convince myself that I was. I’m finally able to admit it.
> 
> I think when I was younger I was just happy that these guys were interested in having sex with me. I thought I really liked them. I mean some of them maybe got me a little excited but I never had that urge to just rip somebody’s clothes off because I wanted them so badly. I really did like one of the guys that I was with and I felt like I was falling in love with him but even then I didn’t have a super strong physical attraction or chemistry with. I did gladly have sex with him because I really did like him and those were some of my better sexual experiences, but still I was left wondering what the big deal was about sex.
> 
> ...


Ok well a lot can be attributed to the folly of youth. I’ve made lots of my own mistakes. We learn and grow so much just through our 20s. 

I hope you figure out how to move forward with your life and not waste too much more time though. The fear is real, but some of the best things for you are done while afraid.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Damn this thread took off. I only went to lunch and three pages later! 
Well, how could it not with such a title!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

My wife swallows and always has so that isn’t a personal issue I have. My wife was always dead set against anal but when she was post partum with our second child she would give me hand jobs and over the course of the 6 week intercourse moratorium she started to integrate a little more and more perineal massage into her hand jobs until one day she slipped in a finger and was giving a prostate massage. It felt good and we didn’t act weird about it. I think that sort of normalized butt stuff a little bit and she started expressing a possible interest in anal. We finally did it about 6 months later and it was a phase we went through where we had actual anal a handful of times but lots of digital anal stimulation. Eventually I think she stopped liking it and it was just a phase. She still likes me to play with her butt when we do doggie and put pressure with my fingers just lateral to the anus but not directly on it.

Anyway, that’s kind of analogous to what the OP is talking about although they are probably a troll.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

QuietRiot said:


> Ok well a lot can be attributed to the folly of youth. I’ve made lots of my own mistakes. We learn and grow so much just through our 20s.
> 
> I hope you figure out how to move forward with your life and not waste too much more time though. The fear is real, but some of the best things for you are done while afraid.


Thanks. I’ve wasted a lot of time already. I’m trying to pull the trigger. I just started a thread in that section in hopes that just typing it out in a public space will make it feel more real and I will be able to take some sort of action.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Damn this thread took off. I only went to lunch and three pages later!
> Well, how could it not with such a title!!🤣🤣🤣


It's all about viscosity!!!!


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You know I get a real big kick out of it anytime someone calls me a prude or repressed just because I'm honest and telling you things you don't want to hear. You won't find a single person in my entire history of personal real life who even remotely thinks I'm repressed or a prude.
> 
> But whatever makes you be able to sleep through the night.


The point has nothing to do with whether or not you are a prude. that’s not even relevant to the topic at hand.
The point is that you apparently believe you can speak for all women on this matter.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> Yeah, I know my wife does although she is way less adverse to it than she used to be. For example if she gave me a hand job or something she wants it to pop off and shoot all over the place (aimed away from herself of course). I think she really feels a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> As for the OP’s dilemma, I think it’s a straight up trap.
> 
> If she was ever going to go to completion and do it she’d have done it out of desire not you asking repeatedly.


Oh yeah, OP. I totes think he should drink it up. He can add to my research.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Haha.
> 
> I mean I don’t think all the celery and pineapple juice in the world are going to fix the texture issues some people have with it. I haven’t quite figured it out as it seems to vary and I’m not sure why.


you mean when it's chunky?


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

To each their own. Interesting that she has this negotiated. "If you do this, I'll do that." Thankfully, it's not a problem here with a wife who can't understand women who fail to blow till completion. Getting their reward, as she says.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Yeah, cuz he’d also probably cook me dinner too (if I was good enough in the sack, maybe).
> 
> But really, not to be creepy, he has a lot of the qualities that I’ve realized I want in a man. I feel very creepy saying that. I don’t even know a lot about him, BUT based on certain things I do know, we a lot of those things are traits that appear on my “ideal” man list.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you could never like @ccpowerslave as much as he likes himself...Lol!!!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> Don't worry, you could never like @ccpowerslave as much as he likes himself...Lol!!!


This is true.

I was telling a friend of mine he should give 8x10 signed pictures of himself to his clients. He was like WTF?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> Ya know. I was about to write out a dissertation on my research… but I’ll just see what your questions are, or if any of the males have some tidbits. (Also dont want to be the said wh*re of the convo.)


I'll join you in the "wh*re" line!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> I'll join you in the "wh*re" line!!!


Where is this line at???? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Seriously though, to all the guys who love and expect bjs on a regular basis, have you ever tasted semen? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it’s in your mouth?


I have performed oral sex after PIV. It doesn't have that strong of a taste. Or smell. I'm sure the consistency varies depending on person, diet, and how often they orgasm but I guess it averages around yogurt. I'm not sure what all of the drama is about. I'm 100% sure that if I was a woman I would swallow since it's no secret that guys like it and it doesn't take any longer to swallow than it does to spit.

On a related note, I don't think there's anything short of communicable disease that would make me pause in going down on her either. At worst, I'd wipe clots off first.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> Well, something that sticks to the wall and dries there feels more voluminous than twice the amount but runny. I was more concerned about the viscosity which I think is what many women have the issue with…


This is so vivid. And so true.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

QuietRiot said:


> Well, something that sticks to the wall and dries there feels more voluminous than twice the amount but runny. I was more concerned about the viscosity which I think is what many women have the issue with…


not this guy


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

GoodDad5 said:


> Do you have a link to that article?


I don't think so. It was only moderately interesting to me at the time.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> not this guy
> View attachment 89506


This whole thread reminds me of a particular scene from the movie "Ted." "I can feel them moving..." 😂


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> That mean she knows what old pennies taste like... A little concerning.


@TexasMom1216 might play family penny ante poker nickel limit. Your hands smell like old pennies all night.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Entertaining thread. Some interesting thoughts, perspectives. As a wh*re I married "wh*ores" so this subject never came up, 🤪 Wife 1 seemed to get off licking it off my chest or herself which I never asked for, but erotic as hell to me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> you mean when it's chunky?


Damn that would hurt shooting sprinkles!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> @TexasMom1216 might play family penny ante poker nickel limit. Your hands smell like old pennies all night.


No, I've never done that. But I do have experience with change jars and rolling pennies (because I am old) so I know what old pennies smell like, and taste and smell are tightly linked. Our game nights are far dorkier than yours, we've never played poker.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

QuietRiot said:


> Well, something that sticks to the wall and dries there feels more voluminous than twice the amount but runny. I was more concerned about the viscosity which I think is what many women have the issue with…


I admit the bed headboard has to be cleaned frequently. Actually last week W mentioned this.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I wonder if OP found it informative.


Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I admit the bed headboard has to be cleaned frequently. Actually last week W mentioned this.


Yea it can be messy business, my aim sucks.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> No, I've never done that. But I do have experience with change jars and rolling pennies (because I am old) so I know what old pennies smell like, and taste and smell are tightly linked. Our game nights are far dorkier than yours, we've never played poker.


Yep, we all had bags of pennies. Remember when banks would give out canvas zippered money bags? 
As kids we all learned to count and add on the fly early from playing cards. Pretty fun. Mom, Aunt, Grandmother pretty much kept different card games going on thr kitchen table.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I wonder if OP found it informative.
> 
> 
> Yea it can be messy business, my aim sucks.


It just dawned on me we have a lot of sex on my side of the king bed. I consider that well, all good!!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

LisaDiane said:


> This is only how it is TO YOU. There are MANY women who love it and enjoy swallowing and don't find the taste or consistency gross at all.
> 
> Most men don't want to force a woman to do something that disgusts her and makes her want to "hurl"...most men want to be with a woman who loves and accepts and is aroused by sex with them and how their bodies respond, semen and all.


Exactly! I do not care for the taste of consistency of raw oysters but many people love them and swallow it down...that jagged little 💊.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

Drink white claw. It makes it taste better


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Uh, I love oysters, with a nice bottle of Chablis…


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

QuietRiot said:


> Well, something that sticks to the wall and dries there feels more voluminous than twice the amount but runny. I was more concerned about the viscosity which I think is what many women have the issue with…


At my age, all I get is a small puff of dust...


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Livvie said:


> Seriously though, to all the women who love and expect oral on a regular basis, have you ever tasted vaginal discharge? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it's in your mouth?


What discharge are you referring to? I've never run into this. I need to disagree if you are talking about normal lubrication.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

For what it’s worth: keep a glass of champagne and then, once he comes in your mouth, drink the champagne. I’ve heard (from people I DID NOT have sex with but have tried it) that is makes it actually taste good. As with everything, you have to associate positives to things that provide pleasure.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> For me I know how bad it tastes but I just don’t want to be known as the girl who is bad at a bj or any sex act. I know a lot of guys like when women swallow. Who wants a girl who runs to the bathroom to spit it out? I dislike sex yet I want to be the best lay a guy has ever had.This was always my mindset with other guys I’ve been with and maybe I was too focused on being the best ever that I can never enjoy it myself. It was even my mindset with my husband in the beginning of the relationship but I guess I lost interest in pleasing him.


I would be very unhappy if one of my partners were just serving me. When I was still pretty innocent I had a very frequent partner. When I learned that she was just doing the party girl thing it was over.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I set no requirements for my sexual partners. If it is not sincerely voluntary, it doesn't happen. I wish to please my partner, not use her for masturbation. One of the benefits of having multiple orgasms is not having to even think about myself.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I wonder if @Redmist will be surprised to see 9 pages of responses after only 7 hours of posting.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Julie's Husband said:


> I set no requirements for my sexual partners. If it is not sincerely voluntary, it doesn't happen. I wish to please my partner, not use her for masturbation. One of the benefits of having multiple orgasms is not having to even think about myself.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> I wonder if @Redmist will be surprised to see 9 pages of responses after only 7 hours of posting.


I'll be surprised if the teenager remembers he posted here and checks back.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'll be surprised if the teenager remembers he posted here and checks back.


I'm suprised nobody picked up on his screenname


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Seriously though, to all the guys who love and expect bjs on a regular basis, have you ever tasted semen? Do you have any idea how disgusting it tastes and how gross the consistency is when it’s in your mouth?


What can a guy do to make it taste better or make the texture tolerable? I have heard...eat pineapple ( I think that was it...??) because it will give it a sweeter flavor.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

uwe.blab said:


> What can a guy do to make it taste better or make the texture tolerable? I have heard...eat pineapple ( I think that was it...??) because it will give it a sweeter flavor.


I've heard that, too. Not sure. Never had any complaints about taste on the homefront. Previous girlfriends had me tap their head, pull out before shooting off. Very very frustrating. Glad that's not the case here. 28 years and counting


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@Numb26 
It is kind of snipery.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I'm suprised nobody picked up on his screenname


Guess I’ll sounds stupid… redmist? What’s it mean? 

I think my hypothesis is; drink fruit juice a couple hours prior, drink lots of water all the time, have orgasms before the act, and chug champagne after the load is delivered. Then it’ll be like a delicacy. 

Can I get any volunteers for a week old load after eating asparagus for the baseline??? OP maybe!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> Guess I’ll sounds stupid… redmist? What’s it mean?
> 
> I think my hypothesis is; drink fruit juice a couple hours prior, drink lots of water all the time, have orgasms before the act, and chug champagne after the load is delivered. Then it’ll be like a delicacy.
> 
> Can I get any volunteers for a week old load after eating asparagus for the baseline??? OP maybe!


It's a sniper term for headshot


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Redmist said:


> So *after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it,* I've always been met with an outright no.
> 
> The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it.
> 
> ...


Two comments. First if she has clearly said for years that she will not let you cum in her mouth and swallow, why are you still pushing it. You have asked, she has answered. Give it up.

Second, a married couple who has been married for years should have no real problem with sharing bodily fluids with each other. Having said, that do you really think that if you do what she said, she will actually follow-through with your fantasy? Do you think she will joyously and willingly comply with your request? I don't. I think you are going to set yourself up for more disappointment and fighting.

Good luck, but this seems like a fools errand.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Redmist said:


> So after years of begging my wife to let me cum in her mouth and swallow it, I've always been met with an outright no.
> 
> The other day she snapped when I asked and said If im willing to swallow my own load first without gagging then she would consider it.
> 
> ...


So it doesn't sound appealing yet you expect her to do it. Sounds a little hypocritical.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Begging ain’t good. She won’t start swallowing no matter what is promised.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> This is only how it is TO YOU. There are MANY women who love it and enjoy swallowing and don't find the taste or consistency gross at all.
> 
> Most men don't want to force a woman to do something that disgusts her and makes her want to "hurl"...most men want to be with a woman who loves and accepts and is aroused by sex with them and how their bodies respond, semen and all.


So are you assuming that a couple can't enjoy sex unless she gives him oral sex and then swallows? I find that odd.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> So are you assuming that a couple can't enjoy sex unless she gives him oral sex and then swallows? I find that odd.


She didn’t say that.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

JBLH said:


> For what it’s worth: keep a glass of champagne and then, once he comes in your mouth, drink the champagne. I’ve heard (from people I DID NOT have sex with but have tried it) that is makes it actually taste good. As with everything, you have to associate positives to things that provide pleasure.


That’s a great idea. Maybe add some toasted brioches and it could be like a sturgeon caviar service except replace the caviar with…


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Longtime Hubby said:


> She didn’t say that.


It was implied


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> That’s a great idea. Maybe add some toasted brioches and it could be like a sturgeon caviar service except replace the caviar with…


Or line up some shots in the dark... will you get whiskey or will you get...


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> So are you assuming that a couple can't enjoy sex unless she gives him oral sex and then swallows? I find that odd.


No I'm not assuming that at all, not even close. I find it odd that you can read something so definite into my general words when all I was doing was countering what the other poster was assuming about women and men.



Diana7 said:


> It was implied


NO, it wasn't. You are taking YOUR feelings and issues and applying them to my words.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> No I'm not assuming that at all, not even close. I find it odd that you can read something so definite into my general words when all I was doing was countering what the other poster was assuming about women and men.
> 
> 
> NO, it wasn't. You are taking YOUR feelings and issues and applying them to my words.


Seems to be a lot of that on this thread


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> It was implied


I never picked up on that


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Seems to be a lot of that on this thread


Yeah, like you striking down my hypothesis with no real world taste experience! How dare you!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> Yeah, like you striking down my hypothesis with no real world taste experience! How dare you!


To be fair, I was talking about consistency. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

I save every drop and freeze it. Sitting on millions of dollars of prime stud DNA at the moment...😜

Brings back a funny memory...

Years ago, I had a buddy I used to train with...He was all jacked and young guys would come up to him to ask advice about getting swole...Being the douche that he was, he'd tell these younger guys stupid crap to do that made no sense, but he amused himself with it...One time he tells this kid..."here's what you gotta do, and don't tell anyone about this, this is a secret of all the pros....Jack off into a shot glass, then add a raw egg white and just suck it down....Do this 3 times daily for 12 weeks and I guarantee a minimum of 25 lbs lean muscle mass!!" ...

.I don't know what happened, but I bet he tried it at least until he figured out it was BS...This was back before the internet, so you had a much harder time determining the facts from the BS.... 😂


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

hamadryad said:


> I save every drop and freeze it. Sitting on millions of dollars of prime stud DNA at the moment...😜
> 
> Brings back a funny memory...
> 
> ...


There was this YouTube guy named Connor Murphy who had an extremely popular pick up artist and fitness channel (2.38 million subscribers currently) who started doing psychedelics and had a mental break. He started recommending drinking your own semen to raise your testosterone and even went as far as to drink his own friends semen. He even called it The Divine Protein Shake.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Urine drinking was a thing for a while with fighters.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> Urine drinking was a thing for a while with fighters.


There was a lady on My Strange Obsession or some such show and she drank her own urine, brushed her teeth with it, and bathed in it.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> There was a lady on My Strange Obsession or some such show and she drank her own urine, brushed her teeth with it, and bathed in it.


Haha…

So I have tasted pee, not my own pee but sometimes if you’re going to go down on a woman there may be a drop or two of errant pee. It’s not the end of the world especially given the payoff.

However…

As a PED? If it was a PED your body wouldn’t be getting rid of it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I will never understand why someone who loves and respects their spouse would put pressure on them to do something they have already said no to. If Mr D said he didn't want to do something specific I would just say that's fine and move on. I wouldn't mention it again let alone pressure and nag him for many years.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> No I'm not assuming that at all, not even close. I find it odd that you can read something so definite into my general words when all I was doing was countering what the other poster was assuming about women and men.
> 
> 
> NO, it wasn't. You are taking YOUR feelings and issues and applying them to my words.


Nope it was implied.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Longtime Hubby said:


> I never picked up on that


I did.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> I will never understand why someone who loves and respects their spouse would put pressure on them to do something they have already said no to*. If Mr D said he didn't want to do something specific I would just say that's fine and move on*. I wouldn't mention it again let alone pressure and nag him for many years.


What if he told you he didn't want to go to work?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

We


hamadryad said:


> What if he told you he didn't want to go to work?


We are talking about sex here I thought?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> I will never understand why someone who loves and respects their spouse would put pressure on them to do something they have already said no to. If Mr D said he didn't want to do something specific I would just say that's fine and move on. I wouldn't mention it again let alone pressure and nag him for many years.


I will never understand why someone who loves and respects their spouse would refuse to do something that means so much to them. If Mrs. Love wanted me to do something specific I would say that’s fine and do it because it means so much to them. I wouldn’t make them mention it again let alone need to pressure or nag me for many years.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> I wonder if @Redmist will be surprised to see 9 pages of responses after only 7 hours of posting.


1 post… mic drop.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> I wonder if "Redmist" will be surprised to see 9 pages of responses after only 7 hours of posting.


Yeah, nice work!


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> There was a lady on My Strange Obsession or some such show and she drank her own urine, brushed her teeth with it, and bathed in it.


I saw that episode!!! Didn’t she have cancer and was “self healing”? She put it in shot glasses and “bathed her eyes” in pee.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

No thanks.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> The point has nothing to do with whether or not you are a prude. that’s not even relevant to the topic at hand.
> The point is that you apparently believe you can speak for *all women *on this matter.





Numb26 said:


> Amazing that you have the ability to speak for *all women*. Repression is a hell of a drug.


*Find it.* Dude in Progress, Numb, and everyone who liked their posts saying that go find where I said "all women" up above. I'm waiting. Pretty sure twisting someone's words is against the rules.
Also kind of gangy uppy using exact same accusation, almost like you planned it.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

This thread title… every time I click in here I go “tee hee hee”.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> We
> 
> We are talking about sex here I thought?


We are....and while my post was a bit of tongue in cheek, there is a message here...

I agree with what you previously said...I wouldn't coerce someone to do something they were against....But you need to be careful how you judge people based on your ideology....To some people, it's more important than it would be to you or I...And if that person thought it would make their experience that much more enjoyable, then(while I do have my limitations,) I would consider their requests/ desires....Doesn't mean id immediately do it, but I would listen and consider...


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> We
> 
> We are talking about sex here I thought?


That's sure what I thought!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

This thread left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CallingDrLove said:


> I will never understand why someone who loves and respects their spouse would refuse to do something that means so much to them. If Mrs. Love wanted me to do something specific I would say that’s fine and do it because it means so much to them. I wouldn’t make them mention it again let alone need to pressure or nag me for many years.


Why would I want someone to do something they clearly don't want to do in sex or feel really uncomfortable about? I wouldn't enjoy it if they didn't and marriage isn't all about me, its about loving and respecting my spouse and sometimes putting him first. I am never going to nag or pressure or guilt trip anyone into feeling they must do something or else I wont be happy, how disrespectful that is, how selfish. If we cant think of many others things we can do that we both enjoy rather than fixate on the one that one of us doesn't then something is very wrong.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> This thread left a bad taste in my mouth.


 Try some pineapple juice or champagne.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> We are....and while my post was a bit of tongue in cheek, there is a message here...
> 
> I agree with what you previously said...I wouldn't coerce someone to do something they were against....But you need to be careful how you judge people based on your ideology....To some people, it's more important than it would be to you or I...And if that person thought it would make their experience that much more enjoyable, then(while I do have my limitations,) I would consider their requests/ desires....Doesn't mean id immediately do it, but I would listen and consider...


It wouldn't matter how important it was to me, my marriage is more important. Why would I even think about pressuring Mr D to do something he clearly didn't want to? I see that as mean and disrespectful.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> You are WRONG.
> But your arrogance is amusing.


Your denial of what you wrote is also amusing.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Who knew that cum caused such discourse and hostility? Hm.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

Oh my god. Most people are so delusional. If you have sex and overall oral sex you get a taste of everything. Sperm, sweat, vaginal fluids, vaginal ovulation discharge, pee, poo and blood.

It is all there. All the time. Yeah, even poo and pee.
You had all of of in your mouth.

Ever had sex being outdoors and in public places? Yes? Well, you had residues of pee, poo, sperm, vaginal fluid, seliva, nose snot and so an of other people on your hands and wiped it onto yours and your partners genitals and mouth.

Its all there. Sex isn't sterile. If you fancy sterile sex take a bath in desinfectant for half an hour and scrub yourself down for an hour with soap and a sponge.

Guys, don't have sex with your lady until she is like three weeks ahead of her period, because you'll might get some stuff.

But that is why we love and fancy sex. It makes us forget all of it.
And guys, after a blow job, even if she swallowed or not, don't kiss her for 48 hours or longer, because her mouth is covered with residues of your pee and your sperm. Even residues of your poo. And if you go down on her... well, you'll get some residues of her poo and pee to some parts.

That's sex. Get over it or stop f****...
Even of you don't see it. It's there. Believe me 

If you got a dog or a cat or any other animal... well, that stuff is also there.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> It wouldn't matter how important it was to me, my marriage is more important. Why would I even think about pressuring Mr D to do something he clearly didn't want to? I see that as mean and disrespectful.



I hear a little guy yelling "De plane!!! De plane!!!"

Newsflash. 

Not everything in every marriage is 100 accommodating. It's not like a spouse asking another to hit up a liquor store. There are times you do stuff if the other desires it. Even if we don't think its something we'd naturally do.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Well, I was okay with it until reading this thread. 

Now I feel all kinds of queasy.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

elliblue said:


> Oh my god. Most people are so delusional. If you have sex and overall oral sex you get a taste of everything. Sperm, sweat, vaginal fluids, vaginal ovuöation discharge, pee, poo and blood.
> 
> It is all there. All the time. Yeah, even poo and pee.
> You had all of of in your mouth.
> ...


I draw the line at poo. Wtf?? Doesn’t anyone have hygiene? Why in all that is decent would cat or dog anything be in someone’s snatch?!? 

I don’t think I’m old enough to be a part of this conversation anymore. I need an adult.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

QuietRiot said:


> I don’t think I’m old enough to be a part of this conversation anymore.


I just knew I shouldn't have even clicked into it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

heartsbeating said:


> I just knew I shouldn't have even clicked into it.


At least until you had some clorox wipes!


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> I just knew I shouldn't have even clicked into it.


But you can’t stop can you??? I need an intervention so badly. What is going on.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Numb26 said:


> At least until you had some clorox wipes!


... to sanitize some of the posts!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

QuietRiot said:


> But you can’t stop can you??? I need an intervention so badly. What is going on.


Time for a music break.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> But you can’t stop can you??? I need an intervention so badly. What is going on.


Same. I can’t resist the siren song of this train wreck thread. 😂😂😂


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> Time for a music break.


Ok when I click on that it says video not available, but the title is Head. 🤣🤣🤣🤣 Oh you vixen.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Same. I can’t resist the siren song of this train wreck thread. 😂😂😂


Here is a visual for this thread 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Here is a visual for this thread 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 89535


Is that Kat Timpf? 😂 Whoever it is, she’s an amateur and she is wasting champagne! 🥺


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Is that Kat Timpf? 😂 Whoever it is, she’s an amateur and she is wasting champagne! 🥺


Don't know who it is but that's the face that's made the first time someone tries to swallow. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Here is a visual for this thread 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 89535


She can’t even palate the champagne… oh boy. That’s a spitter.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Don't know who it is but that's the face that's made the first time someone tries to swallow. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


The first time it’s a bit of a shock. Sorry for the TMI.

But seriously. Don’t waste champagne.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)




----------

